# eSports Portal



## esports (Apr 19, 2019)

Hi everyone,

I'm the founder of https://www.esportsportal.net. The basic idea of the website is to provide information to people interested of eSports - with or without knowledge.

Project is fully functioning but still in beta phase, so feedback is very appreciated.


----------



## Edgar Ferrara (Apr 20, 2019)

It is a decent site. Overall it looks good. The layout is solid I would add more cta's and continue to develop content.


----------



## esports (Apr 23, 2019)

Thank you, Edgar, for the good words. Yes, we are working on that to add more content.
One questions what is CTA ? What does it mean to add more CTA ?


----------



## Edgar Ferrara (Apr 23, 2019)

CTA = Call To Actions, you can use regular banners, plugins, or design your own.  However, you don't want too much like a link/banner farm.  IMHO


----------

